# Rokinon FE14M-C 14mm F2.8 Ultra Wide Lens for Canon @ $299



## brad-man (Nov 26, 2012)

Amazon has this at $299 as their gold box special...


----------



## brad-man (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, did that sell out fast. I managed to get one.

The Imaging World is selling the EF24-70 f/2.8L II for $2099. They claim they are an authorised seller, though I don't see them listed on Canon's list. Still too rich for me...


----------

